# Trailer axle capacity



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

I'd be more concerned with the vehicle you're towing it with rather than the trailer. If it's an established trailer brand it's designed to carry two horses and then some and it will meet or surpass True axel capacity...which is generally more than what's listed. And is your tack and hay and water tank going to weigh 1,000 lbs? How much tack are you carrying? A heavy two-tie square bale of, say, alfalfa, doesn't weigh more than 80-90 lbs.

I think you're sweating over nothing. Just make sure your tow vehicle is adequate and compatible.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

The two vehicle will be a 3/4 ton, so towing capacity shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

ACinATX said:


> The two vehicle will be a 3/4 ton, so towing capacity shouldn't be a problem.



You're good to go.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I find it odd they would cut it that close for an XL sized trailer, one would think they would expect you to haul horses that are even heavier than 1000 lbs. It sounds like you're ordering new, maybe get them to upgrade the axles?

Water tanks get heavy depending on how big you're getting. We keep our water tank in our truck bed and try to not fill it until we get to our location (if camping) whenever possible.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@QueenofFrance08 that's a good idea -- I will see if they can do that.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> @QueenofFrance08 that's a good idea -- I will see if they can do that.


I know people do it all of the time on their LQ trailers, ours has some kind of upgraded axle they told us when we bought it.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I think it's standard for manufacturers to use 3,500 lb. rated axles on two-horse trailers. Even if your horses each weigh 1,200 pounds, you carry 100 gallons of water, six bales of hay, and you have the heaviest two roping saddles ever sold, you'll just be reaching the 7,000 lb. all up weight, and you should have 10% of that on the hitch. There are many difficult considerations involved in buying a trailer, but I don't think axle capacity is one of them. Consider the possible downside -- could higher capacity axles give your horses a rougher ride?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Joel Reiter said:


> I think it's standard for manufacturers to use 3,500 lb. rated axles on two-horse trailers. Even if your horses each weigh 1,200 pounds, you carry 100 gallons of water, six bales of hay, and you have the heaviest two roping saddles ever sold, you'll just be reaching the 7,000 lb. all up weight, and you should have 10% of that on the hitch. There are many difficult considerations involved in buying a trailer, but I don't think axle capacity is one of them. Consider the possible downside -- could higher capacity axles give your horses a rougher ride?


 Very good advise right on the money.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Joel Reiter said:


> I think it's standard for manufacturers to use 3,500 lb. rated axles on two-horse trailers. Even if your horses each weigh 1,200 pounds, you carry 100 gallons of water, six bales of hay, and you have the heaviest two roping saddles ever sold, you'll just be reaching the 7,000 lb. all up weight, and you should have 10% of that on the hitch. There are many difficult considerations involved in buying a trailer, but I don't think axle capacity is one of them. Consider the possible downside -- could higher capacity axles give your horses a rougher ride?


Thanks. I wasn't sure whether this guy's assertion that some of the weight would be taken by the hitch and was therefore not a big deal was true or not.

And I hadn't considered that about the heavier axles giving a rougher ride. That's definitely something I want to avoid.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I think it's great that you are paying that much attention to details. I see you have settled on aluminum over steel, but how did you ever get through the Rumber vs. Aluminum vs wood flooring, and step up vs. ramp, and straight load vs. slant?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*Can we back-up a bit please. :|*
I got lost someplace in what it is you are/were searching for...

It sounds like you are now buying a *2* horse warmblood trailer {that would be the XL right?}.
I was under the impression this trailer is what you planned on using when you move your *3* horses from Texas to Washington State or Oregon?
Are you thinking with the XL you are going to put the 3 horses inside for trips?
Or are you really going for a 3-horse warmblood/XL trailer?
So now, is your intention straight load, slant or stock trailer?
Dressing room, tack room or none?
Ramp or step-up?
Gooseneck or bumper pull?

What size tires are you needing if you step-up in weight classification on those axles and_ can your trailer handle them if this is a aftermarket add-on change? _
That all goes together you know...heavier axle is automatically adding more weight to the trailer unladen forget laden load.
_My trailer sits on 10-ply 16" tires which makes it stand higher for loading/unloading.
They are considerably more expensive to purchase and not "standard" horse trailer sized 15" tires like a 2-horse has and really makes a difference...step up and down off of trailers with different sized tires and you will see what I refer to..
And yes, my trailer sits on heavier axles and the ride is stiffer. I am pulling a solid steel 4 horse behind me though...vastly different than my friends 2-horse trailers.._

To me, to be honest you have small horses, not much bigger than large ponies...15 - 15.1 hands correct?
To spend vast sums of money to buy a trailer with height, stall width and length far exceeding what you need is not only very expensive and truly unneeded, it also becomes a safety issue if you have a incident on the road.
Horses being "contained", just like in a car, reduces injury than ping-ponging around unrestrained in a "stall" containment space far exceeding their size needs.
WB or XL trailer stalls are enormous for smaller - average sized horses.

_Not to discourage you, but for your horses... so you can equate ...
My horses fit comfortable in a Bee manufactured 2 horse BP, 7' height straight load trailer standard size stalls, step-up my friend has. 
They stand with their head at a normal height and are not squished in a to tight stall configuration of length or width.
My horses wear a tight 52" girth, they should have 54" but harder to find. My saddle has a bit longer billet than many cc saddles do, for horses like mine that are about 16 hands, big-barreled and solid larger bone frame...._

Do you really need XL or are you thinking* 3* horses then fit in a *2* horse cause that *is* opening different issues... :think:
Those are the questions that need true answers...
I would just hate for you to get snookered into thinking you need, spending so much more than you must...
If you are buying new, answers to those questions = a large difference in money paid out and if buying used...still a considerable investment and decision in what you search for and why.

And then, not all trucks are created equal when manufactured...
You *must* have a truck that is rated to pull what you buy and not just barely fitting your laden weights to not over-tax your vehicles capabilities. 
Just because it says a certain badge of classification _you need to run VIN numbers_ and be positive what is under that fancy skin and paint job..
My husbands truck is older, is rated for and can pull 13,000 easily _{his truck was custom ordered from the factory for us}_ but my neighbor who has a similar truck in looks and "badging" is only rated to pull 9,870... 
2-trucks similar in looks and badging but the neighbors _can't_ pull my trailer when fully loaded with 4 large horses and their tack, period. I cringe at the thought of my neighbor stopping my trailer forget holding on to it if a tire explodes or a accident happens needing a extreme rapid deceleration of speed to safeguard all of us and the animals..
The older trucks _do not_ have the same towing capabilities as those made today in ratings. 
It _does_ make a difference so if you don't own it yet, _look carefully._








:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@Joel Reiter to be honest, some of that was just determined by me finding a brand that I liked. I went back and forth FOREVER on step-up vs ramp. I am an overthinker, and I really outdid myself on that one. Ultimately I really couldn't decide, there are so many pros and cons for each. This brand does ramps so ramps it is. I do think Teddy is going to be easier to load in a ramp than a step-up, though. I also like that this trailer has a ramp plus doors, making it stronger in the hopefully unlikely event of a rear-end crash.

I actually wanted a slant-load because believe it or not they always felt more roomy to me. I personally find a typical small two-horse straight load really claustrophobic, and I expect the horses feel the same. And it never occurred to me before I tried to load in it that the second horse really has to be a self-loader. That's not currently a problem, as Moonshine will self-load and I have no doubt I could teach Pony to do it in about two minutes with enough cookies, but it still makes me a little nervous. Anyways, then I saw this trailer when I was driving that was a straight-load and it was really open and roomy and I fell in love. It has a side ramp, too, so I can walk them on and off easily. I still want to go and see one of these in person before I commit, though. The one I saw and fell in love with was the same style but a different brand.

I was back and forth on rumber vs wood as well, but this company had an article about it that convinced me that wood was the way to go: https://equispirit.com/info/rumber-flooring.htm . Of course I can just put mats on top of the wood floor.

As for steel vs aluminum, this one is aluminum siding on steel frame with steel fittings, so supposedly the best of both worlds. I had read somewhere that aluminum doesn't always weld well to steel, so I may want to ask these guys about that.

The thing I have really hated about trailer shopping is that for most of the decisions you have to make, there really isn't a "right" answer. I did so much research, but ultimately the answer was "it just depends." I am the kind of person who is happy to put the work in but then wants have an answer. There were no answers for most of those questions.

@horselovinguy yes I am thinking a two-horse. The reason is that I can afford a really nice quality two-horse trailer, the kind that the horses would be comfortable in for the long move. I've accepted that one of them will have to be shipped alone. Probably Pony, since he has no problems trailering and is young and healthy. For everyday use, I have never had a reason to haul more than two of them at once. And I'm sure you will hate this, but in case of emergency, due to the way the trailer is set up, I could squeeze Pony in the front.

If I buy the large size trailer, I can pay extra for adjustable bars to make the stall size effectively smaller. I guess I can ask them about this as well. I did tell them already what size my horses are. Maybe I'm projecting my own feelings onto the horses, but a standard two-horse trailer just feels so claustrophobic to me. I'd think they would rather have it be open and airy. The XL trailer is a little taller and the stalls are a little longer (but see above about adjustability) but it's not any wider.

This is the trailer I'm thinking of, only in XL size:
https://equispirit.com/products/2hdress_sr_floorplan.htm


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Its very nice AC...._very nice._

So, you know my thoughts are churning...
You are going to do the option for adjustable height chest/butt bars so your smaller guys not go under the bars right?

I found where it stated a insulated ceiling, walls and rear door as standard,...
I wish my trailer had that to make it cooler riding in during sunshine filled days...or quieter during rain.

The blurb refers to all these wonderful lights all along the top of the trailer..._what about the sides of the trailer?_
You are referring to driving a trailer basically unlit 20' long at_ eyesight height_...seen to many enclosed trailers t-boned cause no one realized they were their behind the tow vehicle...roof lights are mandated, what is really nice is get a running light on the fender each side so suddenly you are seen "something is there" in inclement weather or dark.

Wood floor would also be my choice as would be full mats in the horse area...
I read about the "ventilation" aspect but that goes 2-ways too...in inclement weather guess what comes through the floor spacing... :|
That matting adds to reduction in vibration and noise inside the horse compartment...and mats _can_ "leach" urine from the edges..
I would not be so concerned about ventilation at the hoof level if the rest of the trailer is well vented and good air movement as it will also move some from the knee/hock down.

What kind of dividers are you considering?
Just what comes with or going with a option of lower divider and is that divider solid, bars or what?
I prefer solid to the floor myself to protect the occupants from one who scrambles trailering or if a quicker stop or turn the feet don't go into the other stalls space..
My trailer is only the full divided head and partial divider between the body but not to floor...if I trailer anyone else my horse is fully wrapped to protect him from them should we have a issue or argument on the road between horses. :|

Beware of the brand of trailer tire they use new from the factory...
My trailer was new and came with crap imported ST {trailer designated} brand tires that exploded sitting in my yard 6 months of age.
What happens to your warranty of the trailer if when you replace tires you go to LT {light truck} and something happens...BTW this can void you vehicle insurance coverage and if financed a huge headache...check into before buying.

How many brakes are on the trailer?
One axle or two axle braking?
Make sure if the factory is not in your state you meet your states required..
My trailer has 2 axle brakes...

With adding the "XL" package does the trailer become any wider?
6' wide is average width stall, not oversized. 

Many trailers today are 6'8" or wider making stall width wider then "standard".
All you gain with that package is more length and extra headroom no width that I can find..
My one trailer is 6' wide and my big bodied horses fit easily in those width stalls. 

This trailer offers front unloading...in emergency..
Understand this means no ramp but a jump down out a front door.
Make sure your horses will walk confidently up and down a ramp that is hollow and flexes a bit underneath as all ramps do...start working on that now if there is a hint of hesitation and very important is your horse will back in a straight line where it can not see what is coming at it so no stepping off the side unloading occurs. Loading you are in control of said horse and where he is aimed to go...

Are the walk through front door edge padded just in case you need a front egress to protect the horse slipping through the space.
I would suggest if possible a cross wise out from the front_{driver-side out passenger and passenger out driver-side}_ if needed as it gives the horse a chance to straighten their body for better balance as they step down and over a possible step ledge needed to clear. If only 1-door for front exit, is what it is but padded edges would be wanted by me.

The trailer has turn lights on the fenders so ask if they are also a running light...if not have the trailer wired so they become running lights for that visibility thing...

Does this trailer have the "loop" on the center divider front to hang hay-nets from instead of hay bags?
Not everyone wants their horse to have the face embedded in hay with dust and allergens that can irritate lungs..
You can also use hay-nets to keep faces away from each other, possibly removing the head divider and having more space across the trailer to move back and forth across easily.

Is the tack/dressing room wall secured in place and how?
If it moves and is not secure-able properly in place it can be moved allowing stealing of your equipment when the trailer sits anyplace unless you fully lock every door shut..

Are the trailer graphics all reflective?
Is the trailer marked with the DOT reflective tape mandated on trucks weighing over 10,000 pounds by DOT laws and for safety reasons?
Rear doors, on wheel fenders, across sides of hitch and along the frame in many locations around the entire trailer.
Mine did not come this way but we purchased and put it on so we are better seen on the road...

Those are things to question or think about as I did not see them covered on the website..
Its a nice trailer, quite a investment..and one to be very proud of to travel around in.

Oh...for the truck/towing vehicle..
If it has aftermarket rims on it make sure they are rated for the added weight the truck will carry towing a trailer.
Some of those very nice looking rims are worthless on a working vehicle that tows...

_I'll shut up now..:hide:_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

On someday replacing tires, many states now require you to run trailer tires on trailers, not truck tires.
Nice trailer.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I would say horselovingguy pretty well said it all.


I don't like ramps because I feel they are unnecessary weight, extra hassle for load and unload, dirty, and a good way to kicked in the head some day. But every trailer loading demonstration I've ever seen used a ramp trailer, and it does reduce the possibility of your horse skinning his leg if he misjudges the step down. And as you say, it's more steel between your horses and whatever might hit them from behind.


All types of floor work. I might not choose Rumber if I lived in Arizona. By the way, there's no reason you can't put a mat on a Rumber floor.


I think Equispirit makes nice trailers and they seem like nice people. I enjoy reading their passionate arguments for why their design and construction are best. But if every word they say is true, it baffles me that Featherlite is still in business. Up hear in salty road Minnesota, an all aluminum trailer sounds like a pretty wonderful idea. I really like Hawk trailers, and I think they are pretty similar to Equispirit.


As far as trying to guess what your horse might like, that's impossible. I think a trailer that looks claustrophobic to you will also look claustrophobic to your horse. That might make it take an extra hour or two to load the first time. But if the space is correctly proportioned and the ventilation is good, your horse will be happy. Honestly, unless you compare trailers with a heart rate monitor and a remote sensor, you'll never really know what your horse likes.


I don't own a trailer, I've hauled my big guy across the country in a rented Featherlite, hitched a rides to the trails in a big slant load, and done short hauls in a variety of borrowed or rented livestock trailers. The only one he didn't really like was the slant load. I wonder how he would be in this:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Or maybe he would like to cruise in luxury:

https://www.equicruiser.co.uk/horseboxes/super-luxury-26t-mercedes-actros/

Price available on request. Never a good sign. But it does come with an outdoor grill!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Bet your horse would love that older style one Joel...actually either one.*_
_I like the old style van, not a fan of a glorified motor-home shared with horses..._
_As you said AC if you need to ask price, don't get any great ideas of owning it...pass._

The pull out ramp with flip up sides to make a alleyway of direction.
Not to steep a slope since that body is closer to the ground than many.
Only part he might not like is backing into those stalls as they are against the truck cab..
Truck should have 2 stalls, wider and more generous for a wider/larger built bone frame on if it was like one I use to drive it also could convert to 3 stall single or 1 stall box...
A single steel spring loaded mechanism to lock it [chest-bar] in place to secure the horses, steel chains on the solid divider upright posts for securing heads so no fighting went on and we hung large hay nets between our horses. The stall dividers were heavy being made from oak and capped with heavy metal rounded shiny something or other metal.
If we had to we could put a small horse on the floor and tie to one of the tie rings that were inside the truck to groom and tack then down the ramp you went...

We moved everything from mares & foals to show horses, to if it had 4 hooves on it went.
Ours had a slide compartment over the truck cab that we put rain sheets for people and horses, spare tack in case something broke or was forgotten, hung show jackets.
We had a slide-in trailer hitch on the back we would tarp tightly a spare full bale of hay put one of those carriers you see on SUV's full of vacationers treasures going down the road..
Days we had very, very long hours away from home we often refilled hay nets at least once so the horses were happy munching..
But yes, nice trucks they were easy to drive, stick shift and all. And they were nice accommodations for the horses en-route to wherever. :smile:
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Ha. Well, this one won't break the bank. $4000 on Craigslist.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/d/hugo-1978-gmc-horse-van/7146742828.html


The box is a "Frank Imperatore 14 foot horse van body". Apparently that was something that originated out Pennsylvania way.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Time warp..
Exactly how ours looked inside...

Frank Imperatore horse truck bodies _were_ the cats meow and the van body to get.
Innovations far ahead of their time in usability, friendly and safe for the horses transported.
These were more commonly what I drove... 6 horse dedicated stall and 1 on the floor...


















The last one I drove was more like this...fancy 8 horse capacity but we only often had 4 on-board. 
Belonged to a private family who showed extensively and had the means to go in luxury, so they/I did.
Sweet ride and drive for everyone. 
Family often followed in their car so never without wheels were we...
Every window was screened as was the door had window ventilation and we had A/C and heat in the horse box so no matter the time of year we were prepared.. their truck had a onboard generator for supplemental power of running those HVAC units at the show grounds but not run the truck engine.
When frigid cold outdoors, winter shows the horses stood on the trailer in comfort till class was called then rider up and off they went...these horses were show clipped slick so they got cold even with heavy coolers on waiting on deck for their classes. 
In rain and wet, we could see what was going on ringside but not need to be out in it.. and summer swelter hauling home in heat, humidity and often pouring rain we turned the A/C on to dry the air and take the ick out when we had a 3 hour haul home with no traffic, include the traffic and it could be a 6 -7 hour drive...so appreciated good A/C for all of our comfort needs. 









Only downfall to a horse truck is needing to insure it all the time and the maintaining it completely so dependable...
As for ride though, except for air-ride trucks/trailers to me there is no equal for the animals comfort, period.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pros and cons to both straight and slant load. I've hauled with both. My preference is the straight because If I have a horse that won't load and does better with me walking through I am not limited to loading that animal first. If I need to get an antsy horse out I am not limited by position in the trailer in a two horse straight. They can also balance better and lower their heads easier.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> The trailer that I'm thinking I want to buy...


Sorry for derailing this thread. Horse loving guy, that is fascinating background on those horse trucks.


----------

